

It's Nearly Impossible to Get Rid of Data on Amazon's Cloud - GreekOphion
http://www.arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/03/moving-data-into-amazons-cloud-is-easygetting-it-out-not-so-much.ars

======
mooism2
This is a terribly misleading headline (as is the article headline).

> the limits in moving data out of Amazon have much to do with the ability of
> Azure and Rackspace to accept incoming data.

